# URL nicht direkt anzeigen



## anyany (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, ich hab folgende Aufgabe bekommen: 
Ich soll localhost/erd/IN-12345678/info.html in /localhost/abc.php?datei=info umwandeln, das selbe dann nochmal mit einem bild localhost/erd/IN-12345678/affe.jpg in /localhost/abc.php?bild=affe. ich hab mir jetzt schon 3 stunden den kopf drüber zerbrochen mir fällt aber nichts ein. Am Ende soll es dann so aussehen wenn ich mir die eigenschaften von dem bild anguck das da steht /localhost/abc.php?bild=affe so wie mach ich das am blödesten?


----------



## lay-z-cow (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

mit dem mod_rewrite-Modul des Apache-Servers.

Hier eine kleine Einführung:
http://www.sitepoint.com/article/apache-mod_rewrite-examples

Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## anyany (4. Dezember 2007)

iwie bin ich zu blöd dafür, ich hab ejtzt die .htaccess in mein verzeichnes gelegt /localhost/erd/ und da steht drin
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule index.html$ index.php
und wieso geht das jetzt nicht?
also ich kann zwar von index.html drauf connecten aber wieso zeigt er mir das nich an wenn ich auf index.php drauf geh?


----------



## Gumbo (4. Dezember 2007)

Das ist ein häufig vorkommendes Missverständnis. Denn das „mod_rewrite“-Modul kann nur Anfragen an den Webserver umschreiben oder weiterleiten. Wenn du also möchtest, dass wenn „index.php“ angefragt wird auf „index.html“ extern weitergeleitet wird, müsstest du dafür eine eigene Regel aufstellen.


----------



## anyany (4. Dezember 2007)

gibt es da iwie beispiele für?


----------



## Gumbo (4. Dezember 2007)

Ein Beispiel hat lay-z-cow bereits genannt.


----------



## anyany (5. Dezember 2007)

Ja mit dem ersten Beispiel komm ich ja klar wo nur eine Variable übergeben wird, aber sobald ich 2 haben will scheitert es.
Ich will den Linknamen, also das vor .html auslesen und den wert nach ?wert=n
gibs nich iwo ein ausfuerliches möglichst deutsches tutorial?

EDIT: Gumbo bei modrewriter.de is meine Email-adresse gesperrt, weil ich wollte mich anmelden und da du ja mod bist kannst mal bitte gucken?
Wenn ich folgendes mache:

```
<a href=index/bla.html>bla</a>
```
und in meiner .htacces schreibe:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule (.*)/(.*)\.html$ bla.php\?bla\=$1
```
fügt er mir immerwieder einmal das index dazu, sprich wenn ich einmal draufdrück dann .../index/bla.html beim zweiten mal .../index/index/bla.html.
Was mach ich falsch?


----------

